# Photo Updates of my Redheads..



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I am very new to this forum. Posting some photos of my Geophagus Redhead Tapajos fishes for your kind comments and suggestions.


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for watching.

Regards,
Avik


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

The first photo is when I just transferred the babies in the big tank. Btw, these photos are all of the same fish, the Alpha of my tank.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice pics, these are one of my favorite geos that I hope to keep one day. How about a full tank shot?


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

My suggestion is that you send me some fry....

nice fish! :thumb:


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Valous and Ivanmike for the comments.

First I need some more geophagus species, like the jurupari. I could not find it in India. Can anyone help?

Regards,
Avik


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

And the behavioural shot:


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

tigermath said:


> Thanks Valous and Ivanmike for the comments.
> 
> First I need some more geophagus species, like the jurupari. I could not find it in India. Can anyone help?
> 
> ...


I don't know if they have fry available, but the following [/url]link is to a thread with many satanoperca, of which jurupari is a member - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=232160


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

tigermath said:


> And the behavioural shot:


Beautiful Photo, you should get that into a Photo Competition, really nice fish


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *tigermath*,

You take some amazing images of your fish. The sand sifting images is great. Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful fish and photos! :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are wonderful photos, especially the behavioral shot. Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Great pictures, and great fish! I have 7 orange heads myself  They're wonderful, aren't they?


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very beautifuly fishies, take care of them .


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind replies.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

great photos of a beautiful fish  opcorn:


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but how many Red Heads can you keep in a 55? Or should I say should I keep? 
I am trying to decide between Blue Acara's which I have on order with my LFS, and these beautiful fish, which the LFS said they could possibly get.
See my other posts, but apparently my LFS sold me JD's by mistake. 5 of the 6 anyways. The other is a lone BA bought 3 weeks later.

Thanks

Art


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

The tank set ups in these days:









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *tigermath*,

Thank you for the update and sharing your nice images.

You do a great job on your full tank shots. You have interesting pieces of driftwood.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not only are your fish excellent so are your photographing skills, thanks for sharing so inspiring!


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

wow! so beautiful your fish and your tank. how big is your tank?


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments.
The tank is 5'-20"-2' (LBH).


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice tank and fish! im also starting a group of tapajos in my tank. what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

how large are your fish? i could stare at your tank for hours, it looks so peaceful.


----------



## magpie (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful shots! It's tough to get nice crisp shots of moving targets through water. 

Lovely driftwood pieces and tank, also.


----------



## tigermath (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank all for the kind words.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

You deserve it. The tank layout is impressive, with beautiful fish and the photos very good.

I'm very glad, when I see this kind of threads on the forum.


----------

